# IR Blaster codes



## jessmacin (Jan 2, 2006)

Hello ya'll!

I am new to the commuity, but could really use some help! I want to add an ir blaster for a coolsat 4000. I ahve read some about it and it seems like an indepth process, ie fooling with the hardware of my tivo. CAn some one give me a difinitive answer?

thanks
jmac


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There is little to no point. No legit FTA services have guide data availalbe to TiVo. Nobody on this board wants to support illegitemate users.


----------



## smyrna403 (Jan 3, 2004)

classicsat said:


> Nobody on this board wants to support illegitemate users.


 Its called FTA for a reason its FREE. and legit!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not entirely true. 

Yes, real FTA is free and legit.

However, satellite pirates have figured out how to use genuine FTA receivers to steal certain pay servcies, and call that form of piracy FTA, which is not legit..


----------



## jessmacin (Jan 2, 2006)

if i can use it for fta signals, why cannot someone jsut share how to add the ir blaster codes. there is nothing non legit about using said equipment, but rather wanting to use a tool with my tivo. im not so worried about the guide, i can always manually set my tivo....

anything real would be valued!!



classicsat said:


> Not entirely true.
> 
> Yes, real FTA is free and legit.
> 
> However, satellite pirates have figured out how to use genuine FTA receivers to steal certain pay servcies, and call that form of piracy FTA, which is not legit..


----------

